# Postfix + MySQL su POP3 e IMAP non va

## CoBr0u7

Ragazzi sapete dirmi per quale motivo non riesco a scaricare le email dal mio server??

quando vado a scaricarle mi dice...

```
Il server ha detto: "Temporary problem, please try again later"
```

e i log mi dicono

```
Aug  2 15:10:40 radiuserver pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:79.2.70.122]

Aug  2 15:10:40 radiuserver authdaemond: received auth request, service=pop3, authtype=login

Aug  2 15:10:40 radiuserver authdaemond: authmysql: trying this module

Aug  2 15:10:40 radiuserver authdaemond: failed to connect to mysql server (server=localhost., userid=postfix.): Unknown MySQL server host 'localhost.' (1)

Aug  2 15:10:40 radiuserver authdaemond: authmysql: TEMPFAIL - no more modules will be tried

Aug  2 15:10:40 radiuserver pop3d: LOGIN FAILED, user=cobra@pegasowifi.net, ip=[::ffff:79.2.70.122]

Aug  2 15:10:40 radiuserver pop3d: authentication error: Input/output error

Aug  2 15:21:17 radiuserver pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:79.2.70.122]

Aug  2 15:21:17 radiuserver authdaemond: received auth request, service=pop3, authtype=login

Aug  2 15:21:17 radiuserver authdaemond: authmysql: trying this module

Aug  2 15:21:17 radiuserver authdaemond: SQL query: SELECT username, crypt, clear, '1001', '1001', maildir, maildir, "", name, "" FROM mailbox WHERE username = "cobra@pegasowifi.net"

Aug  2 15:21:17 radiuserver authdaemond: mysql_query failed, reconnecting: Unknown column 'crypt' in 'field list'

Aug  2 15:21:17 radiuserver authdaemond: mysql_query failed second time, giving up: Unknown column 'crypt' in 'field list'

Aug  2 15:21:17 radiuserver authdaemond: authmysql: TEMPFAIL - no more modules will be tried

Aug  2 15:21:17 radiuserver pop3d: LOGIN FAILED, user=cobra@pegasowifi.net, ip=[::ffff:79.2.70.122]

Aug  2 15:21:17 radiuserver pop3d: authentication error: Input/output error

```

Sapete darmi qualche consiglio??

voi chiedetemi i file di conf ed io ve li posterò  :Very Happy: 

Davide

----------

## GabrieleB

```
Aug  2 15:10:40 radiuserver authdaemond: failed to connect to mysql server (server=localhost., userid=postfix.): Unknown MySQL server host 'localhost.' (1) 
```

sembrerebbe esserci un "." di troppo alla fine di "localhost"

Guarda nel file di configurazione del radius.

----------

## CoBr0u7

Che file intendi per radius??

secondo me il problema è in authdaemond

ecco in conf

/etc/courier/authlib/authmysqlrc

```

MYSQL_SERVER    localhost

MYSQL_USERNAME  postfix

MYSQL_PASSWORD  postfix

MYSQL_SOCKET    /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

#USIAMO MYSQL_SOCKET invede di MYSQL_PORT

#se volete potete usare MYSQL_PORT

#verificare la PATH del vostro socket se si trova in una locazione diversa

MYSQL_OPT       0

MYSQL_DATABASE  postfix

MYSQL_USER_TABLE        postfix_users

#MYSQL_CRYPT_PWFIELD    crypt

MYSQL_CLEAR_PWFIELD     clear

MYSQL_UID_FIELD         uid

MYSQL_GID_FIELD         gid

MYSQL_LOGIN_FIELD       email

MYSQL_HOME_FIELD        homedir

MYSQL_NAME_FIELD        name

MYSQL_MAILDIR_FIELD     maildir

MYSQL_QUOTA_FIELD       quota

MYSQL_AUXOPTIONS_FIELD

CONCAT("disableimap=",disableimap,",disablepop3=",disablepop3,",disablewebmail=",disablewebmail,",sharedgroup=",sharedgroup)

MYSQL_WHERE_CLAUSE      access='y'

```

idee??

----------

## CoBr0u7

Mi spiegate per quale cavolo di motivo dopo l'user di mysql e dopo ogni host che inserisco mi mette quel maledetto punto??

```
radiuserver authdaemond: failed to connect to mysql server (server=127.0.0.1., userid=root.): Access denied for user 'root.'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
```

Ho controllato tutti i file di conf, ma nessun file contiene quel punto dopo l'host e dopo l'user

sto per diventare matto...vi prego datemi una mattoooooo   :Shocked:   :Sad: 

----------

## masterbrian

Ok, fai una prova semplice: prova a connetterti a mysql da linea di comando, con utente e password dedicati a postfix. Poi posta l'output.

----------

## CoBr0u7

Già provato, e si connette tranquillamente...

```

# mysql -u postfix -p

Enter password:

Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.

Your MySQL connection id is 14

Server version: 5.0.44-log Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.44

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the buffer.

mysql>

```

----------

## Scen

A me sembra abbastanza significativa questa parte

```

received auth request, service=pop3, authtype=login

authmysql: trying this module

failed to connect to mysql server (server=localhost., userid=postfix.): Unknown MySQL server host 'localhost.' (1)

```

c'è quel punto dopo localhost ((e anche dopo il nome utente postifix, in verità) che puzza, prova a ricontrollare i file di configurazione.

----------

## CoBr0u7

I file sono stati TUTTI ricontrollati...

ma se per caso cambio il file di authmysql con quello originale questo non accade più!

Può essere che questo errore provenga dal database utilizzato?

----------

